# new ? feel like rectum in falling out



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Both yesterday afternoon and this a.m., it felt like my rectum would slide out my anus (hope I have my anatomy right).It wasn't inordinately painful, just new. Is this common to IBS'ers?Thanks,Joan


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Joan,I am certainly not up on medical terms, but I think there is such a thing called a Prolapsed rectum, where the rectum actually pops out of the anus. Sometimes just pushing it back in will help, but if you feel this is something that is happening to you, I would call the doctor.


----------

